

Ask HN: Yamder - yamder

I thought about creating a corporate tinder. Kind of like Yammer is Facebook for the enterprise. Yamder could be the corporate Tinder. Would you use this app? How can I monetize it?
======
greenyoda
Could you explain more about what a "corporate Tinder" would do?

~~~
shoo
my immediate interpretation is a fairly literal one. e.g. it'd be an app to
facilitate something like this: [http://www.metafilter.com/151011/Duck-
Club](http://www.metafilter.com/151011/Duck-Club)

